# Black oak closed reed destress with Elk horn



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a Oak closed reed distress call with elk horn lanyard ring and end ring. Call sounds great, $38.00 to your door. This is one of my favorites that i have made . Enjoy


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK I got to have 1 of these as well I will take it


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, Ithink you might have broke Eds record for a fast grab. Thanks Bigdrowdy1.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I got lucky on this one. I am fixing to head out to work and can only watch all your calls being grabbed and me having to miss out!! Your calls look great and you should not wory about posting them up for sale at all.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well I got lucky on this one. I am fixing to head out to work and can only watch all your calls being grabbed and me having to miss out!! Your calls look great and you should not wory about posting them up for sale at all.


 Yah right Bigd, I think your in cahoots with these call-makers, at the right place at the right time-- perhaps its lottery ticket time HA !!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sure the best these guys(call makers) have to offer will show up during the auction!!!! It looks like I am going to be smoking some Sausage this weekend so I will be able to afford the auction. LOL Maybe acquire some of that North of the Border Salsa. Might even have to make some Garlic& Black Pepper Sausage!! Hey I like the Lottery ticket thing as well!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Rick !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice grab Rodney ! Another sweet looking call


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think I grabbed this call before most new it was out there. I got it in the mail today and this call is way more than the pictures show it to be. It is awesome !!!! If more are offered I would recommend grabbing one as well. Great Looking call!!!

Thanks--- CMGC


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Rodney, I am really glad you like it.


----------

